# aluminum knitting needle bracelets



## Syl (Apr 10, 2011)

Does anyone have directions on how to make a bracelet out of aluminum knitting needles?


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Syl, I think I would contact a welder or pipefitter in your area and ask about shaping aluminum rods. You may be able to bend them, but it may require heat or a bending tool. Good luck!


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't made bracelets but I did make a shawl pin for myself. The needle bent very easily.


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

I have seen pictures of those and they look fairly easy to make. I also make jewelry and I'm always looking for new ideas. You need a steel jig to bend aluminum tubing like a knitting needle. This site will tell you what you need to bend the knitting needle.
http://metalgeek.com/archives/2005/05/01/000047.php
This is a good picture of a knitting needle that has been turned into a bracelet. 
http://lazydayandsundays.blogspot.com/2011/01/bracelet-hat-and-update.html
Good luck. I think I'm going to try this too. Next to knit and crochet, jewelry making is one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I loveit!!!


Knitnstitchsue said:


> I haven't made bracelets but I did make a shawl pin for myself. The needle bent very easily.


----------



## Syl (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks sooo much for the info! I will give my carpenter friend the picture so he will know what it should look like. I want to make enough to give two to my daughter, two granddaughters and one great-granddaughter. I will put them in my safe and when I pass away, they will each receive their bracelets along with a letter from me. I knit a lot for them and I think they might like this.


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

What a fantastic idea Syl, I think it's A wonderful way to be remembered. I have put silver forks, shaped into bracelets, for my girls (4), with the prongs swirled they do look pretty. I hope they will remember all the meals I have cooked and the conversations that went round the table at these meals!
Barbs.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Great ideas!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

My DL says thanks A LOT. LOL I just provided him with a bunch of "orphan " aluminum needles (lost it's patner to the set) and showed him the picture of your clever scarf pin. Now I hope to provide a pin with every scarf I gift.
My thanks is SINCERE, Jan


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

I love your knitting pin, very clever. I was in a department store here in NY and saw a similar shawl you photographed and thought I would try my hand at it. Can you share the pattern please? You wouldn't believe it but it is priced at $189. US, the one in the store had a fringe all around the bottom. Once again, thanks.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

This scarf pin is great !


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

Love the scarf holders and the bracelet's. Great idea for stray needles.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

What a great idea. Love the pin.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue, love your shawl pin!! Could you describe what you did to bend the knitting needle.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

You are a genius. It is so beautiful. Very creative.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

I found these web sites about 18 months ago - I'm sure there are more now.

http://recycledcrafts.craftgossip.com/sassafras-creation-turns-knitting-needles-into-beautiful-jewelry/2010/01/25/

http://www.ehow.com/how_7705807_make-jewelry-metal-knitting-needles.html

http://www.etsy.com/listing/49343125/upcycled-bangle-knitting-needle

Enjoy


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

What a clever idea! It certainly makes a lovely pin and conversation piece. Well done!!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> I haven't made bracelets but I did make a shawl pin for myself. The needle bent very easily.


What a fantastic idea...I will get my husband busy today! Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## 35361 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Could you share a picture of the "fork" bracelets? Thanks!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> I found these web sites about 18 months ago - I'm sure there are more now.
> 
> http://recycledcrafts.craftgossip.com/sassafras-creation-turns-knitting-needles-into-beautiful-jewelry/2010/01/25/
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Love your shawl pin. Beautiful!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What wonderful ideas! You are so creative.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

WOW...how kewl is that Sue...
Great idea!

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! for sharing! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·*

Camilla



Knitnstitchsue said:


> I haven't made bracelets but I did make a shawl pin for myself. The needle bent very easily.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Syl...one question...my OLD aluminum needles made by Boyle or Bates are hollow centers...would then not flatten when bent to a circle?
Just curious.

Camilla



Syl said:


> Does anyone have directions on how to make a bracelet out of aluminum knitting needles?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue-very clever. Love your pin.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I would like to have the pattern for your shawl also, can you please share it w/us?

Celia J


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Unique.


Knitnstitchsue said:


> I haven't made bracelets but I did make a shawl pin for myself. The needle bent very easily.


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

For those who wanted the shawl pattern - it's just a simple garter stitch shawl, nothing fancy - here it is .... and I've put on a diagram of the shawl pin with measurements.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

re knitting needle bracelet/jewlery: In the Fall '09-issue of knitsimple, p.8, pics of 'ARM CANDY' cut into pcs & used like beads on watchband/on safety pin/on ear wires. goto <SASSAFRASCREATIONS.ETSY.COM>


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Really appreciate it, both the shawl and the pin.
EH


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Really appreciate it, both the shawl and the pin.
EH


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the shawl pin and the bracelets. You have just given me a big push in the direction of finally getting all my knitting needles put away so that I can identify lonely ones longing to be made into pins. I'm "borrowing" the idea and leaving one to each of my daughters and GD's, I am pretty much never without needles, so it will cetainly remind them of me....

Pretty off topic, but I'm adding a picture of a bud vase that an artisan made. He has lost a hand and had a metal hook for one hand and was not goingto be able to keep doing these at a good rate. I dawdled over it because the "vase" is the same pattern as my Grandmother's silver, which she gave to me as a wedding present 48 years ago. The man insisted I take it and would not let me pay him. I love it and it sits on the table next to my chair, usually with a rose from the garden - but "perfect" for the little weedy wildflowers that little ones always pick to share . Their flowers have a place of honor with a small enough hole to actually hold them!!!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> For those who wanted the shawl pattern - it's just a simple garter stitch shawl, nothing fancy - here it is .... and I've put on a diagram of the shawl pin with measurements.


I've already been working on a shawl very simular and my husband took and old needle I had from an old knitting needle tube hole we bought from an ebay seller in Sweden and made me a pin today.....so I thank you very much for the patterns. Sue


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, never even thought of a pin or a bracelet, but I am going to make both. I have a few strays laying around.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I love, love, love the bracelet---Ive just got to get one, just to add to my bracelet fettish


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You 4 the downloads. My son knows how 2 weld, he'll b able 2 do s. th. w./ an alu knitting needle.


----------



## queenfifi (Sep 26, 2011)

I have some thin knitting needles without partners (who knows where those missing needles go, I'm sure they're all at a party somewhere laughing at us while we're looking all over for them!) 

What a great idea! I'm gonna try it for my newest shawl. Thanks for the photo, too. Fantastic!!!


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for giving us your pattern, really does look simple and simple I like, LOL.

Celia


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns and pin


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> I haven't made bracelets but I did make a shawl pin for myself. The needle bent very easily.


Great idea,will have to try this


----------



## NorahR69 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

